# Motor Ideas?



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm looking for ideas for the best type of motor I should use - my goal is to have 2 PVC "people" slowly turning a jump rope in between them. What kind of motor would be best to rotate their elbow/forearms? Thanks in advance for any help! :biggrinkin:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I would guess a wiper motor and use a wire for the rope.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmmm...are you going to have the "rope" rotating as well as some kind of eccentric or center-pivoting rotation for the forearms? Try thinking about what's happening when a rope is spinning between two people - there's a lot of things going on. I can see using two drives from a Shiatsu massager for the forearm movement (elbow-to-hand), but you'd have to sync them very well. The rope would have to be rigid and lightweight, and it's rotation sync'd to the forearm movement.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I would think that trying to sinc two motors may be close to impossible. The best bet may be to have one end pivot.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

one issue will be that to make a rope move like a jump rope. I believe they move in an elipse not a perfect circle. A fake rope may be the best option.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I was thinking that the rope wouldn't turn like I wanted it to, and would probably use a rope look-a-like (wire bent into the shape that I want).


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

A wiper motor should be powerful enough, & you can vary the speed easily by varying the supply voltage. Not sure how hard it would be to hide it in the "arms" of your people. Another thing to think about - if your wire rope is heavy, it will move considerably slower on the upswing than on the down. Don't know it that will be an issue for ya or not.

Sounds like a neat idea - planning a new theme this year?


----------

